# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v1.9.4 - Samsung i9192, T899M, LG E410 and more!

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v1.9.4 - Samsung i9192, T899M, LG E410 and more!*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa Box v1.9.4 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I9192, Samsung SGH-T899M, LG E988, LG E410, LG E410B, LG E410G!   Medusa Box v1.9.4 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models:  *Samsung GT-I9192*  - added Dead Boot Repair.*Samsung SGH-T899M* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E988* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E410* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E410B* - added Dead Boot Repair.*LG E410G* - added Dead Boot Repair. 
- Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.
- Added Software manuals for supported phones.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- Released some improvements to the main software.   Medusa Box keeps on improving and adding more features and models to keep your working experince competent and professional!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

